# My Adventures in Peru (part 1)



## BrianS (Mar 9, 2005)

Peru is a great place to visit. The people are very friendly and the food most excellent. I didn't get to see all of the country but I am going back in a few months. Here are some pics I took, I had to have someone scan them for me. Click the thumbnails for a better view of each picture.

Most people think of Peru as being a jungle which it is in some parts. However, it is a virtual desert where I was.





As you can see in this picture, it is very dry and nothing grows except for sand and rocks.





This is where I stayed most of the time. This is in Lima





The lanscape looks alot like pictures I've seen from the Sahara in Africa. The main sport on the sand dunes is "sandboarding" lol.









The Pacific Ocean is very cold there. This is near Paracus.







The marking in the sand in this picture is said to be at least 2000 years old. It was made by the Nazca people





This is the small village of Veguita. Most people there had never seen a white man before much less heard anyone speak English. I was here for 2 days.





Here we all are enjoying a snow cone on a hot day in Veguita.


----------



## Chris Dickie (Mar 10, 2005)

lucky you.

I am one of the people you briefly mention who thought Peru was mainly rainforest  

Did you manage to find many inverts?

Peru is quite expensive to get to from the UK im sure, I think I've looked at it before


----------



## DrM (Mar 10, 2005)

Thank you for letting me have a vacation vicariously thru u!?! LOL

Those pics were beautiful....I hope to one day also get there.

DrM


----------



## BrianS (Mar 11, 2005)

> lucky you.I am one of the people you briefly mention who thought Peru was mainly rainforest
> 
> Did you manage to find many inverts?
> 
> Peru is quite expensive to get to from the UK im sure, I think I've looked at it before


Believe it or not I was on a plane with a man that was flying down there from the UK. He was planning to stay for 8 months.

I didn't get to see very many inverts on this trip but I plan to go back in a few months. My next trip I will go to the rainforest since that is where the critters are.

If you want affordable tickets, go to www.cheaptickets.com

It was only $467 for round trip tickets from here.


----------



## BrianS (Mar 11, 2005)

> Thank you for letting me have a vacation vicariously thru u!?! LOLThose pics were beautiful....I hope to one day also get there.
> 
> DrM


Thanks, I'm glad you liked the pics. I have many more to post if you all are interested in them.


----------



## Chris Dickie (Mar 11, 2005)

> > lucky you.I am one of the people you briefly mention who thought Peru was mainly rainforest
> >
> > Did you manage to find many inverts?
> >
> ...


lol, I checked that, I thought I would check both last minute bookin (leaving march 16th) and far ahead booking(leaving december 1st). Far ahead booking was around $1400 and last minute was over $6000!!! Don't think I'm using them!!!


----------

